# Gynaehealth clinic Manchester- any recommendations?



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, hubby and I are weighing up our options about going private, and have heard good things about gynae health clinic in Manchester (dr Nardo?), and just wondered if anyone else is being treated there, and can recommend it? Such a lot of money, want to pick the right place.

Thanks xxx


----------



## EllieMay78 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Vadergarth,
I'm not sure that I am going to be any help to you as I don't have any positive news.  However I have been to see Dr Nardo through Gyne Health.  I was recommended him by my Acupuncturist.  You will be able to see my history in my signature.  We first went to see Dr Nardo in Feb this year & he recommended that we look into my miscarriages before I continue with IVF.  He recommended further blood tests & also a hysterscopy.  The hyster did find some adhesions which he removed - he said this could have been a reason for my miscarriages/problems conceiving - but who knows.  Since then I've had 2 goes at IVF on NHS (both at St Marys, Manc).  Unfortunately these were both unsuccessful so we have been back to see Dr Nardo.  I have a low AMH so he advised, DHEA for 12 weeks + aspirin + healthy lifestyle.  Went back for my results on Wed & unfortunately my levels have declined further & he has told me the chances are that IVF won't be successful for us (5-10% chance of success).  We are both devastated & we are now considering whether we carry on trying with my eggs or use DE.  With regards to the service that we have received I have to say that I am happy with Dr Nardo - he is a lovely, sympathetic but also realistic man & I trust what he is telling us.  I would not rule out getting a 2nd opinion from a clinic that specialise low AMH (says Listers) but I would hope that whatever we do decide to do we will stick with Dr Nardo.  I found your message because I was trying to find other people that had seen him.  I know of a couple of other girls that my acupuncturist recommended to Nardo & both now have babies!  He will look at your situation & advise you the best route (and this may not be IVF straight away).  If I were you I would def book an initial consultation & see what he advises & see how you get on with him. I really hope this helps with your decision & wish you lots of luck xx


----------

